# Snail food



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

I know that snails are exactly "other fish" but they are aquatic animals so I figured this would be the best place to put this thread.
Anyways, I've had a single snail for about 2 weeks. The water clarity has been great. However, worried that he was not getting enough food, I bought some Tetraveggie algae flakes for him. I've had to place the food right by him, but I have seen him "eat" it. However, my water clarity has significantly dropped the past few days I've had the flakes. I have been leaving the flakes in the water until they've completely dissolved, which probably hasn't been the smartest idea. Could the flakes be the cause of the water quality? 
On the other hand, how should I feed a snail? Do I put a new Tetraveggie in there every day? Any advice on this matter would be very much appreciated


----------



## abdullah79 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Plankton or Fish food would be good*

I think the same Plankton or Fish food would be good for snail too because one of my neighbor also have snail and she provide the same food.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What species is your snail? Bad idea to leave the food dissoving right there which explains the deteriorating water quality.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I supplement sinking veggie/algae wafers 1-2 times a week for my mystery snails. Snails are essentially bottom feeders so flake food isn't the best option, you need sinking food.


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> I supplement sinking veggie/algae wafers 1-2 times a week for my mystery snails. Snails are essentially bottom feeders so flake food isn't the best option, you need sinking food.


Okay. That's really good to know.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay, Lupin's back! lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I know my mystery/apple snails love veggies, especially broccoli stems.


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

I bought the sinking algae/veggie wafers (Tetra brand, I think) for Mr Snailerby. He eats about a third of one in an hour. 

He's in a tank with no fish, so I have been feeding him betta flakes like if a fish were in there - he eats them when they get stuck on the leaves and then I got him some wafers. He must have really been tired of betta flakes because he shot over to that wafer so fast he was kickin up the gravel. LOL 

I tried to feed him some lettuce and a bell pepper and a cucumber (not at the same time - over the last few days) but couldn't figure out how to make it sink. I would love to feed him fresh food instead of this processed stuff. Any tips on getting the real veggies to sink?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Rubberband and a rock? Or a chip clip weighted down?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

with the veggies I have, it's hit or miss, but even if they do float, my snails will not be deterred. They can sink a chunk of zuchinni within 5 minutes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can get veggie clips that stick onto the side of the aquarium. Then he can crawl up the side to get them. Or weigh it down with a river stone.

Snails need calcium and veggies to be healthy so its always a good idea to supplement with a veggie wafer, especially the kind with calcium. Ken's Veggie sticks with calcium are excellent. You get get them at Kensfish.com


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen Lupin post about something called snail jello. I'm not sure of the ingredients but I'm sure it can be looked up.


----------

